# DIY cloner



## ronsr (Jan 5, 2008)

I was wondering,after builing one of these.which was fun.I am not having any luck in getting the clones to sprout roots.At first I didnt PH the water and am really not sure if I needed too.but did after a week.but now they have been gowing for 2 weeks or so and I am not getting any root bumps or nothing.What is going on?does any one know.The temp. down in that room is in the high 60s could that be it?do you need nutrients in the water?The stem ends are above the water 1/4" or so.
                           Any help would be appreciated


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 5, 2008)

What type did you make, you got a link for the specs at all?


----------



## ronsr (Jan 6, 2008)

by massproducer


----------

